
Alibaba's Jack Ma Wants Serious Jail Time for Counterfeiters - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-07/alibaba-s-jack-ma-wants-serious-jail-time-for-counterfeiters
======
Neliquat
But that is literally 2/3 of what I ever find there. He must be well
diversified by now.

Serious question, if Kim Dotcom is responsible for infringement, does this not
make Ma equally, or moreso guilty of profiting from stolen IP?

